# Diesel Sucks For Plowing?



## jamesbgood (Aug 12, 2010)

I'm currently in the market for a plow truck, and was thinking of getting a diesel 3/4. i was speaking to an installer/mechanic of snowplows the other day (very reputable co.) and he was telling me to stay away from the diesel 3/4s because the extra weight of the engine on the front end affects how well the plow performs when pushing heavy snow.. Now you would figure a guy who is around snowplow trucks and their drivers all day would know a little something about what he's talking about, but Ive searched this forum and have found nothing on this being an issue. So I'm looking for opinions from people who have driven both engines in 3/4s and if you found any difference in the way they performed when pushing snow? 
Thank you:salute:


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

I have both, and I prefer a diesel any day. They're expensive and I buy all my stuff new, so I don't always get one, but I still prefer them. What he is talking about is if you are looking at a pre 2011 GM truck, with the extra diesel weight, you are "technically" limited on what you can use for a plow.


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

I prefer a diesel over plow also. Infact I use a diesel! F250 I have to throw it in 4 lo when pushing heavy wet snow piles but other than that it's good.


----------



## dayexco (Oct 30, 2003)

i was thinking of putting a plow on a 04 2500 HD chev i owned with a duramax...until i found out how ungodly slow reverse was.


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

I now have both and will be using the diesel this winter and putting a driver in the gas. Both 3/4 ton and the diesel will have the bigger plow.


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

I prefer a diesel over gas also. Infact I use a diesel! F250 I have to throw it in 4 lo when pushing heavy wet snow piles but other than that it's good.


----------



## KBTConst (Oct 25, 2009)

jamesbgood;1061648 said:


> I'm currently in the market for a plow truck, and was thinking of getting a diesel 3/4. i was speaking to an installer/mechanic of snowplows the other day (very reputable co.) and he was telling me to stay away from the diesel 3/4s because the extra weight of the engine on the front end affects how well the plow performs when pushing heavy snow.. Now you would figure a guy who is around snowplow trucks and their drivers all day would know a little something about what he's talking about, but Ive searched this forum and have found nothing on this being an issue. So I'm looking for opinions from people who have driven both engines in 3/4s and if you found any difference in the way they performed when pushing snow?
> Thank you:salute:


The installer is correct the extra weight does effect the performance ( but in a good way) just like putting weight in the back of your truck, I have a diesel and would never go back to a gasser if i had the choice. I think that installer bumped his he on a frame when he was installing a plow! :laughing::laughing:


----------



## jamesbgood (Aug 12, 2010)

dayexco;1061652 said:


> until i found out how ungodly slow reverse was.


I didnt know this, is this something that all diesels do or just the chev? how ungodly slow are we talking here?


----------



## KBTConst (Oct 25, 2009)

I plow in 4 high and can go 30 mph maybe he plows in 4 low then I could see it being slow


----------



## dayexco (Oct 30, 2003)

we have an old beat up/rusted out 93 suburban in a-1 mech condition we plow with now...when i was going to upgrade my 04 chev hd 2500 duramax to something newer, rather than get beat up on a trade, i was going to retire the sub, and put the plow on the 2500...it would be my guess, i've never timed it...that the reverse on that is half of what the suburban is? a LOT slower anyway. this has the 5 speed allison, with the low hole being real slow, great for pulling trailers, has 3.73 rear ends in it.


----------



## SteveR (Sep 24, 2003)

I use F250 F350 and F550 Diesel trucks and would not consider anything else. Not sure on other brands but the weight is fine with the right springs.


----------



## jamesbgood (Aug 12, 2010)

SteveR;1061670 said:


> I use F250 F350 and F550 Diesel trucks and would not consider anything else. Not sure on other brands but the weight is fine with the right springs.


shoudnt be a problem with a 900-1000lbs set up? as long as the blade is under the max front axel weight rating, correct?


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

dayexco;1061652 said:


> i was thinking of putting a plow on a 04 2500 HD chev i owned with a duramax...until i found out how ungodly slow reverse was.


Do you really need to go more then 15 mph in reverse?


----------



## dayexco (Oct 30, 2003)

Triple L;1061674 said:


> Do you really need to go more then 15 mph in reverse?


oh yeah, when you have the truck chasing finger drifts on a 5-10 acre lot left from a 624 deere loader/14' pusher, and want to keep up, you sure do!


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

dayexco;1061678 said:


> oh yeah, when you have the truck chasing finger drifts on a 5-10 acre lot left from a 624 deere loader/14' pusher, and want to keep up, you sure do!


If the propertys that big why dont you just turn around at the end of the run....


----------



## dayexco (Oct 30, 2003)

when you can back up 20-30 mph, why waste the time turning around? especially when the snow has to all go to one end of the lot?


----------



## plowatnight (Mar 10, 2010)

*diesel*

Dayex does this so when he trades the truck it only has half as many miles on it ! ! ! !


----------



## dayexco (Oct 30, 2003)

plowatnight;1061688 said:


> Dayex does this so when he trades the truck it only has half as many miles on it ! ! ! !


LOL, watch your odometer when you plow, you're racking up miles forward, or backward.


----------



## Weeded! (Nov 13, 2009)

*Pushing power*

I will alway remember the day when I watched one of my subs creep into a pile of plowed snow and just move it forward with his diesel. My gas truck would have been spinning its wheels if I had done that. I don't think you can beat the pushing power.

At the same time, I was able to clear that same pile with my truck just using some different techniques.

For the money, I would go gas. My gas trucks have been able to clear everything I have asked of them. When I got into 14 inch snow I just had to take smaller bites.


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

Weeded!;1061710 said:


> I will alway remember the day when I watched one of my subs creep into a pile of plowed snow and just move it forward with his diesel. My gas truck would have been spinning its wheels if I had done that. I don't think you can beat the pushing power.
> 
> At the same time, I was able to clear that same pile with my truck just using some different techniques.
> 
> For the money, I would go gas. My gas trucks have been able to clear everything I have asked of them. When I got into 14 inch snow I just had to take smaller bites.


Exactly, gas trucks can do 90% of what I ask them to do in snow plowing/hauling. Will a diesel do it better, sure which is why my vehicle will be a diesel, but employees/plow only vehicles will be gas.

The extra expense doesn't pay for itself in my eyes on a truck that sits 7 months out of the year waiting for snow


----------



## Herm Witte (Jan 27, 2009)

jamesbgood;1061648 said:


> I'm currently in the market for a plow truck, and was thinking of getting a diesel 3/4. i was speaking to an installer/mechanic of snowplows the other day (very reputable co.) and he was telling me to stay away from the diesel 3/4s because the extra weight of the engine on the front end affects how well the plow performs when pushing heavy snow.. Now you would figure a guy who is around snowplow trucks and their drivers all day would know a little something about what he's talking about, but Ive searched this forum and have found nothing on this being an issue. So I'm looking for opinions from people who have driven both engines in 3/4s and if you found any difference in the way they performed when pushing snow?
> Thank you:salute:


Our firm has plowed snow since 1957. We have chosen GM products due to the dealer support our GM dealer gives us. We have a number of diesels and gas trucks in our fleet. The diesels are the best plow trucks we have ever used. Due to the weight issue being discussed, we use straight blades on them. Our oldest diesel is a 2003 3/4T with over 150,000 miles on it and we have yet to have a transmission failure on it or any one of our GM Diesels with the Allison transmission. Can't say the same about our gas trucks. As far is speed in reverse goes, that was one of our original concerns. Yes it is a bit slower but I will take longevity and reliability any day and that is not part of our discussion these days.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Herm Witte;1061805 said:


> Our firm has plowed snow since 1957. We have chosen GM products due to the dealer support our GM dealer gives us. We have a number of diesels and gas trucks in our fleet. The diesels are the best plow trucks we have ever used. Due to the weight issue being discussed, we use straight blades on them. Our oldest diesel is a 2003 3/4T with over 150,000 miles on it and we have yet to have a transmission failure on it or any one of our GM Diesels with the Allison transmission. Can't say the same about our gas trucks. As far is speed in reverse goes, that was one of our original concerns. Yes it is a bit slower but I will take longevity and reliability any day and that is not part of our discussion these days.


I agree with Herm. I will also add that reverse is where most guys get themselves into trouble. An allison will do close to 20 mph when revved right out also and IMO is stupid to go any faster that.


----------



## dayexco (Oct 30, 2003)

JD Dave;1061824 said:


> I agree with Herm. I will also add that reverse is where most guys get themselves into trouble. An allison will do close to 20 mph when revved right out also and IMO is stupid to go any faster that.


there are those that say 55 is too fast on an interstate highway in the prairies of wyoming also. we all have opinions


----------



## hickslawns (Dec 18, 2004)

We run both. Diesels have their place. Our International 4900 with a highway plow is an obvious no brainer. For pickups, it is a personal preference. Gas or diesel if it is a long push then we train our drivers to get to the end, angle the blade as they turn around to come back the other direction. It drops the snow off the end of the lot/side of the plow, lift the blade (when necessary), get squared up without ever stopping and drop the blade going the other way. Fastest way to plow long lots. Or have a couple pickups windrow the snow and a loader or big dump run it straight bladed. The reverse doesn't seem to hurt my times any as I train my guys to be in reverse as little as possible. Every single time you put it in reverse you are opening us up to liability. I love watching idiots 30 mph in reverse hit ice spots as they attempt to slow down and slide into a ditch or pole.


----------



## hoskm01 (Oct 17, 2008)

Up the springs in the front if the heavier engine is of concern.

The reliability and longevity of the DMax/Allison combo is unparalleled in the light and medium duty truck category.


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

I don't mind diesels, but I prefer gas engines for plowing. Even though you have to fill them up more, generally the power issue is not a concern. Nicer still is not having to worry about plugging the truck in when it gets cold. I myself use a Ford V10 in a 250 and I'll take it anyday over the diesel. Starts up on the coldest nights no problem, makes engine heat quickly for your heater, has more than enough power for plowing, and makes instant power, no waiting for a turbo to spool. Plus, generally any competent mechanic can fix it if it has issues, (which it never does) as opposed to a diesel. We lack good diesel mechanics around here and the few shops we have are always slammed. Oh, and there is also the added weight of the diesel. I know for the Fords from 99-04, you could not get a Crew Cab / Diesel combo and put a plow on it. Ford flat out said it was too heavy and they couldn't recommend it. I believe that changed it 05' with the new coil sprung front ends though.


----------



## plowatnight (Mar 10, 2010)

*backing*



dayexco;1061691 said:


> LOL, watch your odometer when you plow, you're racking up miles forward, or backward.


Cmon, Haven't you ever seen Ferris Buellers Day Off. Put it on jacks and leave a brick on the pedal


----------



## oldmankent (Mar 2, 2001)

I think you'd be happy with a diesel or a gas engine. I would just get a 1 ton single rear wheel though, and not a 3/4 ton. You will want that extra payload down the road. Trust me.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

dayexco;1061860 said:


> there are those that say 55 is too fast on an interstate highway in the prairies of wyoming also. we all have opinions


Good analogy. You are right about the opinions though. If your going 30 mph in reverse just make sure you have your liability insurance paid up because it's only a matter of time before you wreck your truck or kill someone. JMO


----------



## dayexco (Oct 30, 2003)

JD Dave;1062368 said:


> Good analogy. You are right about the opinions though. If your going 30 mph in reverse just make sure you have your liability insurance paid up because it's only a matter of time before you wreck your truck or kill someone. JMO


life is nothing more than odds, right? btw, most people i plow for require a cert. of ins. before we start the season. i increase my odds by backing up 25-30 mph....you may increase yours because you may have a lot more after hours traffic in your lot that i have none in.....or you might increase your odds because just maybe i'm a better driver than you. so....we going to bet who kills or wrecks first? what a silly arguement


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

As for the reverse thing, most don't realize the HUGE benefit of having a low reverse gear. Try backing a tri axle trailer loaded in reverse turning with one vs the other. Mark my words you'll learn to appreciate it.

The Alli 1k uses the same gearing in every trans. They were designed for MD use, having to back up loaded daily. Therefore we are blessed with the same trans gearing in our trucks.

It took some getting used to for me too, but I'm so used to it now I almost like it. My 04 psd is a plowing machine and that fast reverse gear is nice sometimes, but put me in my Dmax anyday.

Now to the OP, I think your mechanic/installer needs to try plowing with a diesel and he'll soon change his mind. Gasser??? Never again. Low end torque for one, double to triple MPG's for 2.


----------



## dayexco (Oct 30, 2003)

got-h2o;1062386 said:


> As for the reverse thing, most don't realize the HUGE benefit of having a low reverse gear. Try backing a tri axle trailer loaded in reverse
> .


i do everyday, a 50 ton 3 axle lowboy with either excavators or front end loaders on it.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

dayexco;1062390 said:


> i do everyday, a 50 ton 3 axle lowboy with either excavators or front end loaders on it.


With your Dmax? Nice


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Do you back them suckers up at 30mph also...


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Triple L;1062395 said:


> Do you back them suckers up at 30mph also...


 Lol


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

dayexco;1062377 said:


> life is nothing more than odds, right? btw, most people i plow for require a cert. of ins. before we start the season. i increase my odds by backing up 25-30 mph....you may increase yours because you may have a lot more after hours traffic in your lot that i have none in.....or you might increase your odds because just maybe i'm a better driver than you. so....we going to bet who kills or wrecks first? what a silly arguement


I'm not worried about me driving as I actually plow very little, I'm worried about my employee's. Excessive speed is generally what gets people into problem's. Safety is my number one concern and production is second.


----------



## dayexco (Oct 30, 2003)

Triple L;1062395 said:


> Do you back them suckers up at 30mph also...


if i could efficiently, safely, imperil nobody else's safety...and if my freightliner would do 30 in reverse...i just might try it!:bluebounc


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

dayexco;1062399 said:


> if i could efficiently,


Efficiently, Hows that work?

IMO - The faster you go, the futher you get behind........................

I've found that one sooo true sooo many times its not even funny!


----------



## dayexco (Oct 30, 2003)

Triple L;1062403 said:


> IMO - The faster you go, the futher you get behind........................
> 
> I've found that one sooo true sooo many times its not even funny!


you know, i've seen those holding those opinions, are traits in many type B personalities. you have no clue whether my desire to back up 30 mph puts me ahead, or behind the game...as many times as you've found it funny...i've found as aggravating those who don't either get something done, or get the hell outta my way.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

All I know, is from experience, Plowing and salting a lot for the rest of the year for free, cause you smoked something, because you were in a hurry, and we're going to quick, puts quite the bitter taste in your mouth... everytime you pull in.... Thats fursure... Think about that next time your doing your 30mph backing up... P.S. Can you take a movie for us?


----------



## dayexco (Oct 30, 2003)

Triple L;1062422 said:


> . Think about that next time your doing your 30mph backing up... P.S. Can you take a movie for us?


i don't have the capability, but most of the lots i do, have 24 hr. cams to them, maybe i can get some footage from last year? let me ask.

best way to look at this...you're comfortable/content at your pace. i would not be. 30+ yrs of doing of what i'm doing, has yet to run anybody over, damage property, etc. etc...yeah, yeah, the odds thing, right? maybe your number gets called first? hellifino


----------



## hoskm01 (Oct 17, 2008)

Let's have a reverse race at the next symposium. Then the winners can brag about their huge male chicken.


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

I have both a diesel and a gasser. I got a GREAT deal on my diesel, otherwise I probably wouldn't have it. Gas trucks are fine for plowing. But a diesel is nice when you need it. You can pull anything, and they are bulletproof.


----------



## tyler.premier (Sep 29, 2009)

Diesel, slower in reverse. 
makes up for it with bigger blades. 
also saw a pretty good difference in the amount of gas my 3/4ton with a 6.0 uses to the amount of gas the 3/4ton d max goes threw even when working hard.


----------



## hoskm01 (Oct 17, 2008)

tyler.premier;1062512 said:


> Diesel, slower in reverse.
> makes up for it with bigger blades.
> also saw a pretty good difference in the amount of gas my 3/4ton with a 6.0 uses to the amount of gas the 3/4ton d max goes threw even when working hard.


Fuel type has nothing to do with the gearing of reverse.

A truck with the same tranny but different engines is capable of the same speed in reverse.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Not if the redline on a gas motor is higher which they generally are.


----------



## hoskm01 (Oct 17, 2008)

plowguy43;1062803 said:


> Not if the redline on a gas motor is higher which they generally are.


Raise your hand if you drive to red-line!!!


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

hoskm01;1062810 said:


> Raise your hand if you drive to red-line!!!


all the time :waving:

Actually a few hundred above the redline when at the truck pulls...


----------



## dayexco (Oct 30, 2003)

Triple L;1062813 said:


> all the time :waving:
> 
> Actually a few hundred above the redline when at the truck pulls...


aw come on...you guys never run red line, especially in reverse? in a duramax/allison, that's a whole what....15 mph? besides, if you redline it, you're going to end up in the ditch, or backing into a pole


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

i mean going forward....


----------



## dayexco (Oct 30, 2003)

i currently have an 01 f-350 7.3.....and an 07 duramax/allison....the ford will drag it up and down the street, forward/backward/sideways.....isuzu has to put some balls into the duramax


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

dayexco;1062936 said:


> the ford will drag it up and down the street, forward/backward/sideways.....


In neutral LOL


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

dayexco;1062936 said:


> i currently have an 01 f-350 7.3.....and an 07 duramax/allison....the ford will drag it up and down the street, forward/backward/sideways.....isuzu has to put some balls into the duramax


Any pics of your trucks?


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Why don't you sell the 07 if it's such a POS and get another Ford? No point driving an inferior product that you are unhappy with.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

LMAO yeah I want pics too. Either you have no idea what you're saying or you have no idea what you're saying.......or its a joke.


----------



## dayexco (Oct 30, 2003)

cet;1062951 said:


> Why don't you sell the 07 if it's such a POS and get another Ford? No point driving an inferior product that you are unhappy with.


that is our intent...not only is ford a superior product....it isn't owned by the government.


----------



## dayexco (Oct 30, 2003)

JD Dave;1062949 said:


> Any pics of your trucks?


yeah, when i get to office in morning, i'll post them.


----------



## dayexco (Oct 30, 2003)

got-h2o;1062954 said:


> LMAO yeah I want pics too. Either you have no idea what you're saying or you have no idea what you're saying.......or its a joke.


while you're laughing your ass off, you apparently have never put your duramax up against a 7.3. we have


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Lol I've had 2. My 6.0s are far more powerful, let alone the Dmaxes. You're preachin to the choir.


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

dayexco;1062936 said:


> i currently have an 01 f-350 7.3.....and an 07 duramax/allison....the ford will drag it up and down the street, forward/backward/sideways.....isuzu has to put some balls into the duramax


there must be something wrong with your Duramax, because I had use of a 7.3 on a 99, and one of my chevy gas 6.0l both pulling dump trailers full of snow, and that 7.3 sucked big time, i realize you are talking a 01 (and maybe they made big changes in those 2 years) , but i just don't see your 01 ford out pulling a 07 dmax


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

I was talking to the old mechanic (he got fired) my contractors shop be was telling me he plowed forward going 80 mph, and said he goes 40 in reverse, I just let him keep bsig cuz he was installing my salt spreader! But anyways, 30 mph in reverse what is the poin. If that? Just turn around! If you go 30 in reverse, how fast do you plow.


----------



## tastebeer (Dec 10, 2008)

DIESEL the way to go!! I've plowed with dieseil and gas from ford chevy & dodge. The older gas engins would overheat while plowing whether it was 350chevy, 360ford, 360dodge, never had an overheating issue with any diesel. I think the Cummins is the best of the three, better millage (appprox 12-13mpg). GM has not had a good frame and front axle until 2011, I saw a cutaway in St Louis at the NTEA show in march, they may finially consider snow plowers as an important customer. They have made the frame much stronger and front GAWR is up from 4800 to 6000 for 2011 (still IFS though). We'll see how good the new GM will be with a plow.


----------



## nekos (Oct 16, 2003)

Lol i love these diesel VS gas debates...

Diesel trucks are better in some regards but depending on where you work / plow and what you use the truck for, a diesel truck just might be a total waste of money and will offer you almost no advantages over a gas engine.


----------



## antanddom (Dec 16, 2008)

jamesbgood;1061648 said:


> I'm currently in the market for a plow truck, and was thinking of getting a diesel 3/4. i was speaking to an installer/mechanic of snowplows the other day (very reputable co.) and he was telling me to stay away from the diesel 3/4s because the extra weight of the engine on the front end affects how well the plow performs when pushing heavy snow.. Now you would figure a guy who is around snowplow trucks and their drivers all day would know a little something about what he's talking about, but Ive searched this forum and have found nothing on this being an issue. So I'm looking for opinions from people who have driven both engines in 3/4s and if you found any difference in the way they performed when pushing snow?
> Thank you:salute:


!st of all in my Diesel I can plow the whole storm without going to get more fuel.I have a f-350 dump I had a 3/4 and it dropped to low because the weight of the diesel get a 1 ton diesel.I have a ford but i would stick with chevy if i was you


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

antanddom;1063167 said:


> !st of all in my Diesel I can plow the whole storm without going to get more fuel.I have a f-350 dump I had a 3/4 and it dropped to low because the weight of the diesel get a 1 ton diesel.I have a ford but i would stick with chevy if i was you


A 3/4 ton and 1 ton Chevy has the exact same front end.


----------



## jamesbgood (Aug 12, 2010)

antanddom;1063167 said:


> !st of all in my Diesel I can plow the whole storm without going to get more fuel.I have a f-350 dump I had a 3/4 and it dropped to low because the weight of the diesel get a 1 ton diesel.I have a ford but i would stick with chevy if i was you


going a whole storm without filling up is a very nice thought indeed.  
I'm look for an older 2003-2006 I like the looks of the fords, but from what I've been reading the power stroke 6L is a mechanical pain in the ass, Chevy or Dodge is where I'm leaning.
Question; At what mileage do you tend to shy away from purchasing diesel for plowing/hauling ? I know the engines go 200000miles easy, but at what point can they start to give you grief/unreliability?
Thanks


----------



## antanddom (Dec 16, 2008)

cet;1063248 said:


> A 3/4 ton and 1 ton Chevy has the exact same front end.


even with the diesel?? I did not know that I know my Ford does not move when i lift my 9' fisher.I still like the Chevy's better this is my last foed


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

antanddom;1063260 said:


> I did not know that I know my Ford does not move


Wow, we need some comma's here.... LOL


----------



## antanddom (Dec 16, 2008)

Power stroke's do have their problems,Like I replaced my oil pan at 20k miles (rotted),glow plugs, it's an 05.Thats why I would go chevy.And a couple of comma's for you triple ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, lol lol


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

antanddom;1063260 said:


> even with the diesel?? I did not know that I know my Ford does not move when i lift my 9' fisher.I still like the Chevy's better this is my last foed


 A diesel 3/4 ton and 1 ton have the same front end yes.


----------



## jl102305 (Oct 4, 2008)

I plow with my window down... Always. I guess for better visability and to keep me awake on those long nights. How are the fumes in those diesels? I can put snow about anywhere with my 6.0L Gas Chevy. Too much power breaks stuff anyway.


----------



## jl102305 (Oct 4, 2008)

Also if your looking to buy a used truck... get one that has never plowed. Ive seen guys grading the driveway in the summer. And I heard of guys going 30 in reverse (Did I bring that up again?)


----------



## clydebusa (Jul 10, 2010)

jl102305;1063477 said:


> Also if your looking to buy a used truck... get one that has never plowed. Ive seen guys grading the driveway in the summer. And I heard of guys going 30 in reverse (Did I bring that up again?)


Yelp tried the 30mph yesterday in a empty parking lot. Man I can't imagine going that fast with snow all around and in the dark! I did feel like James Rockford, just needed to hit the brakes, turn the wheel and throw it in forward. :laughing:


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

clydebusa;1063495 said:


> Yelp tried the 30mph yesterday in a empty parking lot. Man I can't imagine going that fast with snow all around and in the dark! I did feel like James Rockford, just needed to hit the brakes, turn the wheel and throw it in forward. :laughing:


Lol James Rockford...........................man I miss my 81 Trans Am. :crying:


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

I'll still stick with my comment about the Triton V10. Great engine for plowing, starts right up in the cold, has never once overheated on me, (coolant temps never got over 210, usually stick around 190 or so) and comparable power to a diesel. Only downside, *slurp*.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Diesels run cooler than anything.....and cold starts? This isn't the 60's. And I'm not even going to comment about the comparable power.


----------



## chugbug (Aug 15, 2010)

Diesels have awesome low end torque that is desired.


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

got-h2o;1063846 said:


> Diesels run cooler than anything.....and cold starts? This isn't the 60's. And I'm not even going to comment about the comparable power.


Of course diesels run cooler, which also creates problems when your freezing your ass off in the cab and you want heat quickly. (Yes, I know about rapid heat generators, but I've only seen them on the newest trucks) As for the cold starts, are you denying that you have to plug a diesel in to get it started easily in freezing temps? As for the comparable power comment, the 3V Triton V10 displaced 362 HP and 457 lb. ft. and was mated to a 5 spd. auto or 6 spd. manual. With ratios starting at 4.10 and going up to 4.88, the motor had no problems keeping up with a diesel at a fraction of the cost of the maintenance. When it comes to towing, yes, on most accounts a diesel will be more powerful when towing. However unless you do it regularly, the overall cost of regular maintenance, unexpected maintenance, and fuel prices make a diesel much more expensive in the long run, even with the better fuel economy. BTW, that fuel economy isn't as expansive a gap as it used to be now with all the EPA regulations in place. For example, the 6.4L Powerstroke would get 10-13 city while the V10 got 10-11. And yes, I also realize the new 6.7L Powerstroke is getting better mileage than the motor it replaced, but now you must factor in costs of SCR fluid.

Thousands of contractors can't be wrong, or else Ford would not have decided to throw the V10 in class 6 and 7 trucks, which are traditionally dominated by diesels. Hell, I can't remember the last time I saw a gas motor in that size truck. Easily over 15 years ago.

At the end of the day, you don't need that much power for plowing. It takes very little effort on the part of the motor to push snow around. Everything else, not so much. I'm not swinging on the V10s nuts here, I just know a good thing when I see it. That said, if I couldn't have a V10, I would love a 7.3L and I work with one on a daily basis. But for the power you get, for less of an initial cost, (something else I forgot, V10 was a $600 option while the diesel was $6k) less of an overall cost, at the expense of fuel economy, the V10 is an incredible bargain and one of Ford's best kept secrets.


----------



## show-n-go (Feb 5, 2009)

jamesbgood;1063251 said:


> going a whole storm without filling up is a very nice thought indeed.
> I'm look for an older 2003-2006 I like the looks of the fords, but from what I've been reading the power stroke 6L is a mechanical pain in the ass, Chevy or Dodge is where I'm leaning.
> Question; At what mileage do you tend to shy away from purchasing diesel for plowing/hauling ? I know the engines go 200000miles easy, but at what point can they start to give you grief/unreliability?
> Thanks


I don't let the miles bother me if i see servicve records and have the suspension and front end checked.

Some of the Ford's have had issues but alot of them didn't have any problems so don't rule them out completly.. I own a Ford and love it but i have to admit the dmax/ally would pull me all over the city if we chained them up.. The bad thing about chevy in my opinion is small fuel tank, but other than that i like them. The bad thing about buying a cummins is that it's wrapped in a Dodge, i just can't get over the cheap plastic dash and other interior parts.

as far as comparing a v10 power with any of the newer diesel's, well you just can't, i have driven tons of mile in both.
I only plugged my truck in 2 or 3 times in the last 4 years and have never had an issues starting it up.

I wish i could have a Ford , with a cummins/ally from the factory with warranty..... That would be the perfect truck.
But no matter what i will never buy another gasser...


----------



## jamesbgood (Aug 12, 2010)

show-n-go;1064399 said:


> Some of the Ford's have had issues but alot of them didn't have any problems so don't rule them out completly


I won't, thank you. My understanding was the 2006s were good 6L's



show-n-go;1064399 said:


> Dodge, i just can't get over the cheap plastic dash and other interior parts....


Big +1 on that, their interiors are so cheap looking! Ford gets my vote there.



show-n-go;1064399 said:


> I don't let the miles bother me if i see servicve records and have the suspension and front end checked.


Good to know thanks


----------



## 7.3 Plower (Jan 19, 2009)

buckwheat_la;1062994 said:


> there must be something wrong with your Duramax, because I had use of a 7.3 on a 99, and one of my chevy gas 6.0l both pulling dump trailers full of snow, and that 7.3 sucked big time, i realize you are talking a 01 (and maybe they made big changes in those 2 years) , but i just don't see your 01 ford out pulling a 07 dmax


The 99 is just as strong as an 01 as long as the 99 was a late 99 and not actually built in 98 and labeled a 99. I'm throwing the BS flag on mr 30mph reverse man. I've got $10 that it's a troll.



jamesbgood;1063251 said:


> going a whole storm without filling up is a very nice thought indeed.
> I'm look for an older 2003-2006 I like the looks of the fords, but from what I've been reading the power stroke 6L is a mechanical pain in the ass, Chevy or Dodge is where I'm leaning.
> Question; At what mileage do you tend to shy away from purchasing diesel for plowing/hauling ? I know the engines go 200000miles easy, but at what point can they start to give you grief/unreliability?
> Thanks


The 05-07 6.0L Powerstrokes were not bad engines. The issues with them came of poor maintenance and poorly done modifications and just general poor treatment/abuse. The ones that have issues are usually the ones sucking air before they get refueled, don't get their oil changed enough, poor quality fuel filters, never drained water off the hfcm, etc. My father's company has an 06 6.0l PSD drw 4x4 with a 9' fisher and it loves the snow. I barely ever even have to put it in 4 wheel drive. Great truck IMO and because it has the VGT (variable geometry turbo) there is very little turbo lag. Far less turbo lag than a stock 7.3L Powerstroke although some minor modifications can wake either one right up and no gasser will ever be able to say it has comparable power.



jamesbgood;1064487 said:


> I won't, thank you. My understanding was the 2006s were good 6L's


2005-2007 is pretty safe for a 6.0L Powerstroke. Any ones that were going to have issues have already had them. If you find a low mileage 6.0L do not buy it. It was a problem truck that's why it never racked up miles. If it's got 100,000+ I wouldn't worry not one little bit.

Also diesels will never really nickle and dime you. They break rarely but when they do break they're expensive to fix. 100,000 miles on a diesel engine is just broken in. My 7.3L has 131,000 miles on it and drives just as well as our 2006 with 31,000 miles and is just as comfortable if not better because the seats are more broken in. I've heard of a a 7.3L Powerstroke going 810,000 miles on the original engine and transmission doing hotshot hauling and as far as I'm aware it's still going on the original engine and transmission.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Pinky Demon;1064186 said:


> Of course diesels run cooler, which also creates problems when your freezing your ass off in the cab and you want heat quickly. (Yes, I know about rapid heat generators, but I've only seen them on the newest trucks) As for the cold starts, are you denying that you have to plug a diesel in to get it started easily in freezing temps? As for the comparable power comment, the 3V Triton V10 displaced 362 HP and 457 lb. ft. and was mated to a 5 spd. auto or 6 spd. manual. With ratios starting at 4.10 and going up to 4.88, the motor had no problems keeping up with a diesel at a fraction of the cost of the maintenance. When it comes to towing, yes, on most accounts a diesel will be more powerful when towing. However unless you do it regularly, the overall cost of regular maintenance, unexpected maintenance, and fuel prices make a diesel much more expensive in the long run, even with the better fuel economy. BTW, that fuel economy isn't as expansive a gap as it used to be now with all the EPA regulations in place. For example, the 6.4L Powerstroke would get 10-13 city while the V10 got 10-11. And yes, I also realize the new 6.7L Powerstroke is getting better mileage than the motor it replaced, but now you must factor in costs of SCR fluid.
> 
> Thousands of contractors can't be wrong, or else Ford would not have decided to throw the V10 in class 6 and 7 trucks, which are traditionally dominated by diesels. Hell, I can't remember the last time I saw a gas motor in that size truck. Easily over 15 years ago.
> 
> At the end of the day, you don't need that much power for plowing. It takes very little effort on the part of the motor to push snow around. Everything else, not so much. I'm not swinging on the V10s nuts here, I just know a good thing when I see it. That said, if I couldn't have a V10, I would love a 7.3L and I work with one on a daily basis. But for the power you get, for less of an initial cost, (something else I forgot, V10 was a $600 option while the diesel was $6k) less of an overall cost, at the expense of fuel economy, the V10 is an incredible bargain and one of Ford's best kept secrets.


I don't have much time to point out all of what I disagree with, but yes, what I am saying is it is NOT necessary to plug in diesels these days. It's nice, it gets warm faster, but I've never once even plugged in my 05 Dmax......not once. We get below zero here, and it pops off like any day in the summer, WTS light stays on for a few more secs, that's it. Literally. As for cold in the cab..........again, not the 50's. Something else I never have had a problem with, especially with the plow on. Not to mention, that's what winter front's are for.


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

got-h2o;1064559 said:


> I don't have much time to point out all of what I disagree with, but yes, what I am saying is it is NOT necessary to plug in diesels these days. It's nice, it gets warm faster, but I've never once even plugged in my 05 Dmax......not once. We get below zero here, and it pops off like any day in the summer, WTS light stays on for a few more secs, that's it. Literally. As for cold in the cab..........again, not the 50's. Something else I never have had a problem with, especially with the plow on. Not to mention, that's what winter front's are for.


What I am saying are those are all problems I've had when plowing with diesels, and these are not 1950s trucks. These are 1998, 2000, and 2002 Ford 7.3Ls. I don't know how many different diesels you have been around, but I've seen those trucks I mentioned plus some older IDI 7.3s, and even a new 6.0L have trouble starting in the cold. Not to mention the knocking and rough idle for a couple minutes or so until it warms up.


----------



## KBTConst (Oct 25, 2009)

7.3 Plower;1064529 said:


> The 99 is just as strong as an 01 as long as the 99 was a late 99 and not actually built in 98 and labeled a 99. I'm throwing the BS flag on mr 30mph reverse man. I've got $10 that it's a troll.
> 
> Not a troll so pay up payup  I didnt say I plow @ 30 mph in reverse I said I can would not recommended it its a little scary at 2 in the morning


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Pinky Demon;1064591 said:


> What I am saying are those are all problems I've had when plowing with diesels, and these are not 1950s trucks. These are 1998, 2000, and 2002 Ford 7.3Ls. I don't know how many different diesels you have been around, but I've seen those trucks I mentioned plus some older IDI 7.3s, and even a new 6.0L have trouble starting in the cold. Not to mention the knocking and rough idle for a couple minutes or so until it warms up.


I was exagerating saying 1950's obviously. And I never said 7.3's started great in the cold, and I don't consider a 7.3 a modern diesel. Of my 6.0's, one starts great in the cold, one not so much (I suspect ficm). My Dmaxes start unbelievably good in the cold, and no knocking, sputtering, etc... When I say modern, I don't mean 15 year old + technology.........which is what I would consider a 7.3. I've had 7.3's and consider them quite underpowered in comparison to modern diesels, and yes, comparable to a V10. My buddie has a V10 F250 and as much as he loves the truck, knows full well it doesn't compare to my diesels and wishes he wouldn't have jumped the gun on the first Harley truck he found, and that he would have waited for a PSD instead.

As for MD trucks using gas engines, they used inline 6's and big block gassers in MD trucks for many years. Both have good low end torque and do the job......MPG's on the other hand.............

I've been around diesels plenty long to compare from experience. 13 pickup trucks later not including equipment, I had diesels long before they were cool. 

I'm all for buying and using what you need. But for me, hooking loaded trailers often, etc.....diesel's suit me much better. Being able to use them to plow makes it even better.


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

got-h2o;1064759 said:


> I was exagerating saying 1950's obviously. And I never said 7.3's started great in the cold, and I don't consider a 7.3 a modern diesel. Of my 6.0's, one starts great in the cold, one not so much (I suspect ficm). My Dmaxes start unbelievably good in the cold, and no knocking, sputtering, etc... When I say modern, I don't mean 15 year old + technology.........which is what I would consider a 7.3. I've had 7.3's and consider them quite underpowered in comparison to modern diesels, and yes, comparable to a V10. My buddie has a V10 F250 and as much as he loves the truck, knows full well it doesn't compare to my diesels and wishes he wouldn't have jumped the gun on the first Harley truck he found, and that he would have waited for a PSD instead.
> 
> As for MD trucks using gas engines, they used inline 6's and big block gassers in MD trucks for many years. Both have good low end torque and do the job......MPG's on the other hand.............
> 
> ...


Then that I will agree with. My V10 250 is my personal truck that I mostly plow with and hook and trailer to now and then. If I were towing everyday at the bleeding limits, I would want a diesel or really aggressive end ratios on the V10.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

And I can agree with that.

And not to beat a dead horse, but the question was "Diesel sucks for plowing?" not "Are gas trucks as good as diesels?". 

The answer is no, they are great for plowing


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Whats Leon have to say about all this?


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

JohnnyRoyale;1064852 said:


> Whats Leon have to say about all this?


simply put..... :laughing:...... Literally


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

diesel is the way to go...had both....love the D

just don't get screwed at 3am looking for fuel when none is near and you on fumes...that sucks.


----------



## firefighter1406 (Nov 6, 2008)

I love my diesel. My 7.3 has 230,000 miles on it and starts like new every time. The older diesels are a little more cold blooded then the new ones but mine will start without plugged in, I just don't like that LOUD CLACK, CLACK sound so I plug it in. I think gas and diesel both do well at plowing but I wouldn't trade my low end torque for nothing.


----------



## 7.3 Plower (Jan 19, 2009)

Pinky Demon;1064591 said:


> What I am saying are those are all problems I've had when plowing with diesels, and these are not 1950s trucks. These are 1998, 2000, and 2002 Ford 7.3Ls. I don't know how many different diesels you have been around, but I've seen those trucks I mentioned plus some older IDI 7.3s, and even a new 6.0L have trouble starting in the cold. Not to mention the knocking and rough idle for a couple minutes or so until it warms up.


If you use a synthetic 5w40 oil they start great. I never once plugged in my truck last winter and most of the time I never so much as waited for the glow plugs. I can start it just like it's a gasser even in the middle of January.

Our 6.0 Powerstroke does get "The romps" on some cold days but they go away quickly and it is running 15w40 Rotella so I'm not surprised it gets them. I've never once had them in my 7.3 running strictly 5w40 Rotella synthetic.

And I'm going to counter the "But synthetic is more expensive" argument now. We change our dino oil around 4,000 or 5,000 miles. I change my synthetic at 7,500 miles so the price per mile cost for oil is not a good reason to not run synthetic.



KBTConst;1064610 said:


> Not a troll so pay up payup  I didnt say I plow @ 30 mph in reverse I said I can would not recommended it its a little scary at 2 in the morning


Wasn't referring to you. Was referring to the guy that says a diesel's reverse gear is too slow cause he needs to do at least 30mph in reverse.


----------



## abbe (Sep 8, 2009)

my 7.3 will crank on the coldest of mornings, and run with any of the trucks I'm plowing with, in fact it frequently becomes rescue vehicle. It gets great mileage plowing and I can't complain about maintanence. I've put 30k on my 2000 regular cab in one year. All I've done is the orings in my fuel bowl due to ulsd breaking down the original silicone rings.


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

7.3 Plower;1064894 said:


> If you use a synthetic 5w40 oil they start great. I never once plugged in my truck last winter and most of the time I never so much as waited for the glow plugs. I can start it just like it's a gasser even in the middle of January.
> 
> Our 6.0 Powerstroke does get "The romps" on some cold days but they go away quickly and it is running 15w40 Rotella so I'm not surprised it gets them. I've never once had them in my 7.3 running strictly 5w40 Rotella synthetic.
> 
> ...


You don't need to sell me. I'm a Mobil 1 slut myself.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

I'm not gonna take a side in this old Hatfield/McCoy battle, but I have to ask, don't any of you guys have a heated shop or garage to park in? IMO, it's a fundamental of pretty much any legitamate cold weather business.............


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

jomama45;1064935 said:


> I'm not gonna take a side in this old Hatfield/McCoy battle, but I have to ask, don't any of you guys have a heated shop or garage to park in? IMO, it's a fundamental of pretty much any legitamate cold weather business.............


Aint nothing better then pulling out a nice warm truck with clear windows and no snow build-up on it outta the shop to start plowing with... My truck will be getting the special treatment this winter


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

Triple L;1065000 said:


> Aint nothing better then pulling out a nice warm truck with clear windows and no snow build-up on it outta the shop to start plowing with... My truck will be getting the special treatment this winter


Oh yes there is! 

Pulling back into the garage when your done and going to bed!!!! 

Seriously, a decent heated shop is fairly big step, and sign of success for any small business IMO.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

jomama45;1065200 said:


> Seriously, a decent heated shop is fairly big step, and sign of success for any small business IMO.


It's better if the shops full of nice tools too!


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

jomama45;1065200 said:


> Oh yes there is!
> 
> *Pulling back into the garage when your done and going to bed!!!! *
> 
> Seriously, a decent heated shop is fairly big step, and sign of success for any small business IMO.


And letting the salt devour the undercarriage. I park in an outdoor barn that is not heated and I'm happy for that. Last thing I want is to have my truck caked with salt and pull it into 50+ temps.

Even with the most religious washing method, you still don't get everything. But back to the topic on hand.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Pinky Demon;1065239 said:


> And letting the salt devour the undercarriage. I park in an outdoor barn that is not heated and I'm happy for that. Last thing I want is to have my truck caked with salt and pull it into 50+ temps.
> 
> Even with the most religious washing method, you still don't get everything. But back to the topic on hand.


Can it really be discussed anymore? Diesel has and will always win, anyway you look at it... I have never needed to plug my duramax's in... They start and run like champs right fromt the get go, even on the coldest days, no studdering, no nothing... I just prefer to have them on a timer and plugged in, so the oil isnt like a wendys frosty....


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

Triple L;1065247 said:


> Can it really be discussed anymore? Diesel has and will always win, anyway you look at it... I have never needed to plug my duramax's in... They start and run like champs right fromt the get go, even on the coldest days, no studdering, no nothing... I just prefer to have them on a timer and plugged in, so the oil isnt like a wendys frosty....


I wouldn't say diesels win, but I would say they don't "suck" for plowing. Both have advantages and disadvantages. What "wins" depends on what you need.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Pinky Demon;1065333 said:


> I wouldn't say diesels win, but I would say they don't "suck" for plowing. Both have advantages and disadvantages. What "wins" depends on what you need.


True enough, I'll agree with that... But you dont need the "LTZ, Lariat, King Ranch, Laramie, ect." But it sure is nice and you'll never regret buying it will you? If you have the cash that is....


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

Triple L;1065337 said:


> True enough, I'll agree with that... But you dont need the "LTZ, Lariat, King Ranch, Laramie, ect." But it sure is nice and you'll never regret buying it will you? If you have the cash that is....


I don't regret buying my Lariat, but I bought it for a fraction of the original price, and I'm laughing my way all the way to the bank, while my ass sits on leather seats.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Pinky Demon;1065339 said:


> I don't regret buying my Lariat, but I bought it for a fraction of the original price, and I'm laughing my way all the way to the bank, while my ass sits on leather seats.


Pretty much my point on a diesel.. .If you get one for a stupid good price, you wount regret it and you'll be laughing straight to the bank....


----------



## jamesbgood (Aug 12, 2010)

Triple L;1065344 said:


> Pretty much my point on a diesel.. .If you get one for a stupid good price, you wount regret it and you'll be laughing straight to the bank....


Where does one find these stupid good prices? auctions scare the hell out of me, dealships are pricey, private sale is a little better, but where are these _crazy_ deals?! does anyone have a good suggestion on where to look?


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

there are 1 billion reasons to get a diesel.

there are about 10 not to.

1. up frount cost
2. fuel lines can gel in extreme cold if your too stupid to use an additive
3. they dont start well in extreme cold - soluved by having a good battery and plugging them in if need be
4. parts are generally more money for the motor. turbos are not cheap , they use more oil, fuel pumps and injectors are more. 
5 they are noisy - who cares
6 they vibrate - better for your old lady
7.less RPM can give the alternator less power - unless it was already designed with a smaller pully than its gas equal
8 wear gloves at the gas station if after you are going to any place nice or to meet with some one
9 depending on your area gas stations can be limiting on who has diesel
10 need to know a good diesel mechanic, too many guys that think they know what the problem is, the good ones are hard to find


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

jamesbgood;1065560 said:


> Where does one find these stupid good prices? auctions scare the hell out of me, dealships are pricey, private sale is a little better, but where are these _crazy_ deals?! does anyone have a good suggestion on where to look?


kijiji and sometimes you might find one on autotrader... But they usually go quick so be ready to jump on it...

Look for american trucks, whats where the stupid good deals are!


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

dayexco;1062979 said:


> yeah, when i get to office in morning, i'll post them.


Must have hit something driving in reverse to the office!!


----------



## dayexco (Oct 30, 2003)

just for you missa markus here's the ford, the chev is other puter, don't worry, i'll get them JUST for you!!!


----------



## jamesbgood (Aug 12, 2010)

Triple L;1065711 said:


> kijiji and sometimes you might find one on autotrader... But they usually go quick so be ready to jump on it...
> 
> Look for american trucks, whats where the stupid good deals are!


Have you ever brought one over the boarder? what can i expect?


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

jamesbgood;1066339 said:


> Have you ever brought one over the boarder? what can i expect?


my rig came from Tennessee, I didnt bring it over myself, but its not suppost to be hard at all... Pay your taxes and do a inspection and away you go...

Southern trucks are the best, very little rust!


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

elite1msmith;1065608 said:


> there are 1 billion reasons to get a diesel.
> 
> there are about 10 not to.
> 
> ...


can you list the reasons to get a diesel? wesportwesportwesport


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

well maybe not a billion but a few.,

WAY better fuel mileage, to the point it pays for itself

better resale

diesels dont need tune ups, and despite higher part costs require less maintenance

motors last 3 times as long if maintenanced properly

cost pennies to idle the truck...i tell the guys once the truck gets started while plowing it shouldnt get shut off. had a frozen starter once, had a bad starter twice....start your plow truck and lock the doors with it running

way more power-not sure why that important tho

heavier motor gives the tires more traction and is safer - i had to exact same trucks except one had the cummis the other a 360- 360 spoon tires, cummis never did

older ones had less elecrical parts and even if my alternaor went out i could keep driving

even newer diesels use less amps once started than a gas motor- thus if you burn out the charging system, you can drive a lot farther before your vehical kills. could be the difference between getting home to do the repair or being stuck on the side of the road


----------



## dayexco (Oct 30, 2003)

elite1msmith;1067107 said:


> diesels dont need tune ups,


no, just $4k pump/injector jobs


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

dayexco;1067124 said:


> no, just $4k pump/injector jobs


if yoru doing it in house its not that expensive, and i normally have gotten fare many miles on an injection pump than the distance between tune ups. im not saying its cheaper, im just saying i doesnt occur as often. i can show you pentty of diesels that go 300 k with out an injection pump. cant say i see as many gasser going more than 100k on the same set of plugs and running well. besides, in time the diesle would keep going, your gas motor would need to be replaced


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

elite1msmith;1067141 said:


> if yoru doing it in house its not that expensive, and i normally have gotten fare many miles on an injection pump than the distance between tune ups. im not saying its cheaper, im just saying i doesnt occur as often. i can show you pentty of diesels that go 300 k with out an injection pump. cant say i see as many gasser going more than 100k on the same set of plugs and running well. besides, in time the diesle would keep going, your gas motor would need to be replaced


Agreed. Dmaxes and newer Cummins both use CP3's which are mechanical pumps and will most of the time outlast the truck. Most CP3's that go bad are either misdiagnosed or there's a reason they went.

Injectors on newer stuff is pretty rare too.


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

elite1msmith;1067141 said:


> if yoru doing it in house its not that expensive, and i normally have gotten fare many miles on an injection pump than the distance between tune ups. im not saying its cheaper, im just saying i doesnt occur as often. i can show you pentty of diesels that go 300 k with out an injection pump. cant say i see as many gasser going more than 100k on the same set of plugs and running well. *besides, in time the diesle would keep going, your gas motor would need to be replaced*


This is really becoming a moot point when looking at a plowing perspective. Salt and other nasty will destroy the rest of the truck long before the engine ever goes. Same for gas.


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

elite1msmith;1067107 said:


> well maybe not a billion but a few.,
> 
> *WAY better fuel mileage, to the point it pays for itself*
> 
> ...


See above.


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

my diesels on average use 1 gallon of fuel per hour plowing. the same trucks with gas engines use 2-3 gallons per hour to do the same job. 
for me a diesel plow truck is a no brainer.


----------



## clydebusa (Jul 10, 2010)

tjctransport;1067569 said:


> my diesels on average use 1 gallon of fuel per hour plowing. the same trucks with gas engines use 2-3 gallons per hour to do the same job.
> for me a diesel plow truck is a no brainer.


I find it hard to believe you will only burn 1 gallon of diesel an hour plowing. Maybe idleing would burn 1 gallon an hour. Never tested my 7.3 but I have heard it burns 1 gallon hour when in idle.


----------



## clydebusa (Jul 10, 2010)

Myth: Diesel exhaust doesn't hurt anyone.

Fact: Diesel exhaust contains several chemicals and compounds that may be detrimental to human health. The health effects of diesel exhaust are both acute, from short-term exposure, and chronic, from long-term or repeated exposure. Specific health risks and their severity depend upon the amount of chemical that you are exposed to as well as the duration of the exposure.

An acute exposure to diesel exhaust could cause an irritation of the eyes, nose, throat, and lungs as well as lightheadedness. Chronic exposure to diesel exhaust can have several more severe effects on human health. Chronic exposure is likely to occur when a person works in a field where diesel fuel is used regularly or has repeated exposure to diesel fumes over a long period of time. Human health studies demonstrate a correlation between exposure to diesel exhaust and increased lung cancer rates in occupational settings. Experimental animal inhalation studies of chronic exposure to diesel exhaust have shown that a range of doses cause varying levels of inflammation and cellular changes in the lungs. Human and laboratory studies have also provided considerable evidence that diesel exhaust is a likely carcinogen.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

diesel exhaust will kill you but I bet a gasser will kill you a whole lot quicker...


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

Nothing like the fresh smell of diesel in the morning!


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

If you ever run out of diesel, you can always put vegtable oil in!


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

clydebusa;1067573 said:


> I find it hard to believe you will only burn 1 gallon of diesel an hour plowing. Maybe idleing would burn 1 gallon an hour. Never tested my 7.3 but I have heard it burns 1 gallon hour when in idle.


well, i plow for 20 hours, and put 20 gallons of fuel in it when i am done. 
that to me is 1 gallon per hour. 
i do not plow like a madman. almost all of my plowing is done under 5 mph.
that is how i can go 8-9 seasons on a cutting edge, 2-3 seasons on a set of skids, and don't break anything while plowing.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

jamesbgood;1061648 said:


> I'm currently in the market for a plow truck, and was thinking of getting a diesel 3/4. i was speaking to an installer/mechanic of snowplows the other day (very reputable co.) and he was telling me to stay away from the diesel 3/4s because the extra weight of the engine on the front end affects how well the plow performs when pushing heavy snow.. Now you would figure a guy who is around snowplow trucks and their drivers all day would know a little something about what he's talking about, but Ive searched this forum and have found nothing on this being an issue. So I'm looking for opinions from people who have driven both engines in 3/4s and if you found any difference in the way they performed when pushing snow?
> Thank you:salute:


I didn't read this whole thread so please excuse me if all I do is repeat what everyone else said....

A diesel engine is going to be hundreds of pounds heavier than a gas engine. The reason for that is that they are MUCH more solidly built, which gives them MUCH longer useable life.

The added weight will be a slight disadvantage when it comes to mounting a big plow on the front, because it will put you over the front axle weight rating. Oh well..... What you will need to do to counter that weight is put about 800 lbs in the bed of the truck, behind the rear axle, to take some of that weight off the front axle.

A diesel is making massive torque under 2000 rpms while a gasser is struggling to get up to higher rpms so it can finally make some of its power.

The diesel will get you a good 50% or more better fuel economy over a gasser.

It will push more snow, more easily, all day long, with less breakdowns and less stops at the pump. A good diesel also requires LESS maintenance than a gas engine. Just keep the oil and the filters clean and you should be good to go for a couple hundred thousand miles. Please do yourself a favor and stay away from Ford's 6.0 diesel.

I would say a diesel is superior to a gas truck in every way. The only bummer is that they usually cost more, which is because they are better.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

ajslands;1067619 said:


> If you ever run out of diesel, you can always put vegtable oil in!


Um what???????


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

Pinky Demon;1064591 said:


> What I am saying are those are all problems I've had when plowing with diesels, and these are not 1950s trucks. These are 1998, 2000, and 2002 Ford 7.3Ls. I don't know how many different diesels you have been around, but I've seen those trucks I mentioned plus some older IDI 7.3s, and even a new 6.0L have trouble starting in the cold. Not to mention the knocking and rough idle for a couple minutes or so until it warms up.


My man........ you don't appear to know anything about modern day diesels. My 2004.5 Cummins will start right up after I let the grid heater run for about 10 - 15 seconds at temperatures at or below 0. I don't plug my truck in. Ever. There is no knocking, no smoke, no rough idle. It settles right in and the heat starts coming out within a few minutes. My truck can make the cab so hot that I plow in a T-Shirt with the window open.

Seriously, before you try to debate on this topic, you should get some experience with something that is less than 10 years old! :salute:


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

my 02 7.3 and 88 7.3 IDI will both start rite up at -10º with only one cycle of the glow plugs, and drive away with one minute of warm up time. then make heat within 5 minutes of run time. 
the engines that will not start without the block heater plugged in suffer from stupid owners that put garbage aftermarket glow plugs in them that burn out after 6 starts. a ford that has the glow plug circuit maintained, and with only MOTORCRAFT/BERU glow plugs in it will start rite up


i don't know how cold it needs to be for them not to start, because the coldest i have ever seen is only -10º





and as far as that silly comment about the 6 liter diesel goes, they are just like any other engine. there are good ones, and there are bad ones. you just have to do your homework when buying one to make sure you don't get a bad one.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

tjctransport;1067700 said:


> my 02 7.3 and 88 7.3 IDI will both start rite up at -10º with only one cycle of the glow plugs, and drive away with one minute of warm up time. then make heat within 5 minutes of run time.
> 
> i don't know how cold it needs to be for them not to start, because the coldest i have ever seen is only -10º
> 
> and as far as that silly comment about the 6 liter diesel goes, they are just like any other engine. there are good ones, and there are bad ones. you just have to do your homework when buying one to make sure you don't get a bad one.


The 6.0 has an extremely high failure rate compared to other modern day diesels. You do realize the reason Ford has gone in house with their diesel is because of the 6.0 and the lawsuits between them and International/Navistar over who had to pay for all the warranty repairs? Why bother when there are so many better option?


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

clydebusa;1067576 said:


> Myth: Diesel exhaust doesn't hurt anyone.
> 
> Fact: Diesel exhaust contains several chemicals and compounds that may be detrimental to human health. The health effects of diesel exhaust are both acute, from short-term exposure, and chronic, from long-term or repeated exposure. Specific health risks and their severity depend upon the amount of chemical that you are exposed to as well as the duration of the exposure.
> 
> An acute exposure to diesel exhaust could cause an irritation of the eyes, nose, throat, and lungs as well as lightheadedness. Chronic exposure to diesel exhaust can have several more severe effects on human health. Chronic exposure is likely to occur when a person works in a field where diesel fuel is used regularly or has repeated exposure to diesel fumes over a long period of time. Human health studies demonstrate a correlation between exposure to diesel exhaust and increased lung cancer rates in occupational settings. Experimental animal inhalation studies of chronic exposure to diesel exhaust have shown that a range of doses cause varying levels of inflammation and cellular changes in the lungs. Human and laboratory studies have also provided considerable evidence that diesel exhaust is a likely carcinogen.


Are you saying with this very one sided post that gasoline exhaust is not harmful? Seems like it.


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

JDiepstra;1067665 said:


> Um what???????


I said if you ever run out of diesel, you can use vegitable oil! After you get the conversion kit.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

ajslands;1067704 said:


> I said if you ever run out of diesel, you can use vegitable oil! After you get the conversion kit.


Man I was hoping there was more to it that that first post..... id love to see someone just dump vegetable oil into their tank. LMAO.


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

If i can't plow/salt/sand/haul/dump/tow/ with diesels, i'm not working!


----------



## clydebusa (Jul 10, 2010)

JDiepstra;1067702 said:


> Are you saying with this very one sided post that gasoline exhaust is not harmful? Seems like it.


No I wasn't saying that and to set the record straight I have gas and diesel. You can google both and decide for yourself. I do know that several people as in my mother are extremely allergic to diesel, being close to it almost and in some cases sends her to the hospital. This could be true with gasoline cars with some people I amd not sure. But since my mom is allergic to it I have done some searching. It is funny that all these threads end up in a war. I really don't give a SH** what anybody drives and to get mad about it is stupid. 
It is true to make a living we must decide what is best for our company and spend less money than the competition. So when I see these threads were men are making decisions on how they personally feel on trucks, mowers, weedeaters, snow plows it makes me smile. Because I know they are spending extra K's on stuff that I don't.

I should add that I don't take my f450 7.3 to my parents on mother day!


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

JDiepstra;1067701 said:


> The 6.0 has an extremely high failure rate compared to other modern day diesels. You do realize the reason Ford has gone in house with their diesel is because of the 6.0 and the lawsuits between them and International/Navistar over who had to pay for all the warranty repairs? Why bother when there are so many better option?


and i am sure that you realize that there were just as many problems with the 7.3 liter diesel cavitation issue that turned perfectly good trucks into lawn ornaments with less than 50k miles on them, or 6.4 powered trucks with blown head gaskets, and cracked heads,

or chevy trucks powered by the duramax engine that spun bearings due to leaking injectors.

or people burning or junking dodges with the better than god cummins 5.9 diesel after they found out the injector pumps were not worth the paper they were shipped in.

all engines have good and bad points.

given the choice between the 3 diesel truck manufacturers, i will still opt for a ford .
i have driven chevys and dodges, and am not at all impressed with either of them.


----------



## clydebusa (Jul 10, 2010)

tjctransport;1067645 said:


> well, i plow for 20 hours, and put 20 gallons of fuel in it when i am done.
> that to me is 1 gallon per hour.
> i do not plow like a madman. almost all of my plowing is done under 5 mph.
> that is how i can go 8-9 seasons on a cutting edge, 2-3 seasons on a set of skids, and don't break anything while plowing.


Not sure you diesel type or size, but since I posted earlier, did some searching and came up with .8 gallons an hour for my 7.3 while ideling, so you are doing well. It is true in Oklahoma we get wet and icy snow conditions so you are on the throttle all the time.


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

JDiepstra;1067664 said:


> I didn't read this whole thread so please excuse me if all I do is repeat what everyone else said....
> 
> *1. A diesel engine is going to be hundreds of pounds heavier than a gas engine. The reason for that is that they are MUCH more solidly built, which gives them MUCH longer useable life. *
> 
> ...


Negative on all points Captain.

1. The reason a diesel is heavier is because they are built to withstand a much higher compression ratio plus the parts associated with running large amounts of boost through the engine, plus the various associated parts of the engine.

2. See Triton V10.

3. See DPF and/or DPF-SCR equipped trucks.

4. Again, not true. Only other thing you need to do to a gas engine is occasionally change the spark plugs. That interval is getting larger and larger these days.

5. If that's what you really believe, I bet your local dealership salesman had some real fun with you.


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

So should I get direct lift or chain lift :laughing: 

Why did they make a v10? It seems like it's a complete gas guzzler, and can't the v8 diesel tow more than it?


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

ajslands;1067897 said:


> So should I get direct lift or chain lift :laughing:
> 
> Why did they make a v10? It seems like it's a complete gas guzzler, and can't the v8 diesel tow more than it?


The V10 would get about 10 MPG city, but it's performance and reliability is legendary. Only problem they had was from 99-03, the spark plugs would spit out if not properly torqued due to only having 4 threads in the head. And they do develop about 60-75% of max torque below 2000 RPMs. However, you still do have to bring the RPMs up when you need to move something due to the engine design. NA for the V10 due to FI for the Diesel.

As for the towing, last I knew, if properly equipped, the V10 was rated at the same towing capacity as the diesel. Might have changed, but I'm pretty sure it has not.

Don't get me wrong, I like diesels and all, but there is a general consensus out there that says if you don't use them regularly for long haul towing and making money of that sort, they will not pay for themselves in the long run. It's simply the fact of the matter. Fuel economy alone will not pay for a 7000 dollar extra, especially with the fact that the fuel economy difference is getting much smaller now in the age of DPF & SCR.

Sorry, it's not hate, simply facts. Now I have at my disposal both a 2002 7.3L and a 2002 6.8L, and while both excellent motors, I still prefer the V10 for plowing. I've made the reasons why very clear, even despite the fact that newer diesels do not have as many cold weather woes.

Now one thing I do like diesels for? Modding the livin' **** out them and making big power. That, you can't do with a gas motor.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Nothing like beating a dead horse.

Again, I understand all your points pinky, but having an outdated 7.3 at your disposal really doens't give you all around "modern" diesel experience. I understand that you personally don't "need" a diesel, but that doesn't mean that even my 6.0 PSD wouldn't plow circles around your V10.....b/c I know for a fact it would.......with MUCH less effort, and using WAY less fuel. And that's not even bringing my Dmaxes into the ball game, let alone others. 7.3's are really not comparable, and pretty old school technology these days.....not to mention half the HP and torque.

I'm not badmouthing you, your trucks, etc. Nor am I bragging on the 6.0....we all know 6.0's are far from perfect, or even modern these days. BUT I really wish we could get together one snowy event and being the Ford driver that you are, put you behind the wheel of my bone stock 04 6.0 F350 SRW and 8611 Blizzard and have you start stacking snow. I have a feeling you'd sh!t your pants.


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

got-h2o;1068005 said:


> Nothing like beating a dead horse.
> 
> Again, I understand all your points pinky, but having an outdated 7.3 at your disposal really doens't give you all around "modern" diesel experience. I understand that you personally don't "need" a diesel, but that doesn't mean that even my 6.0 PSD wouldn't plow circles around your V10.....b/c I know for a fact it would.......with MUCH less effort, and using WAY less fuel. And that's not even bringing my Dmaxes into the ball game, let alone others. 7.3's are really not comparable, and pretty old school technology these days.....not to mention half the HP and torque.
> 
> I'm not badmouthing you, your trucks, etc. Nor am I bragging on the 6.0....we all know 6.0's are far from perfect, or even modern these days. BUT I really wish we could get together one snowy event and being the Ford driver that you are, put you behind the wheel of my bone stock 04 6.0 F350 SRW and 8611 Blizzard and have you start stacking snow. I have a feeling you'd sh!t your pants.


That I can agree with. But again, I've never wanted for power when plowing. There are actually times I've wanted less, especially with the very responsive nature of a NA V10, but we will see come this winter when I run a 9' 2" Boss VXT. It does not hurt either that my truck isn't exactly stock anymore, but I don't want to talk gas. vs. diesel mods because that always ends up in a crapshoot. Hell H20, I'd take you up on that offer just to see what those Blizzards are like. I've always wanted to try one, but the closest Blizzard dealer is 45 min. away, compared to my 5 min. away Boss dealer, who are great people to deal with BTW.

That said, I rest my case. Either or will do really, neither "suck" for the purpose.

Now that we got that out of the way...pics of that 8611 on that 350?


----------



## grf_1000 (Sep 14, 2009)

i have both chevys. gas and a duramax. even though the gaser is a lot newer, i'll jump in the duramax over the gas everytime. reverse is not a problem for me. my lots are a few acers and everything goes to one end. i just push to the end and turn, no stopping. the loader stacks it  i use half the fuel with d-max then the gaser uses


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

Pinky Demon;1067893 said:


> Negative on all points Captain.
> 
> 1. The reason a diesel is heavier is because they are built to withstand a much higher compression ratio plus the parts associated with running large amounts of boost through the engine, plus the various associated parts of the engine.
> 
> ...


Your arguements are.... pathetic!


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

JDiepstra;1070306 said:


> Your arguements are.... pathetic!


1. Oh boy. Where to start....

2. V10 sucks so much, Ford just stuck it in Class 6 and 7 trucks. V10 sucks so much you can still get it in 450 and 550 instead of the new 6.2L. Thousands of contractors can't be wrong.

3. See massively illegal. But I guess that does not matter to you. Let me guess, you love a big black cloud of pollution behind your truck, right?

4. If you'd like, I can bring in many owners from the Ford Truck Enthusiast forums who own V10s with 200k miles on them. Secondly, don't need to go toe to toe with you "little fella", my truck doesn't have to pull a second shift as my sports car.

I'm still trying to figure out what you have to prove? I'm willing to concede points to both, and even acknowledged in my first post that a diesel does not suck for plowing. But the original post I quoted was full of inaccuracies. Why don't you come back when you've stopped swinging from Cummin's nuts.


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

JDiepstra;1070306 said:


> Your arguements are.... pathetic!


Hey can you tell me if I need a dot number?


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

ajslands;1070320 said:


> Hey can you tell me if I need a dot number?


I can tell you you're not funny.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

Pinky Demon;1070319 said:


> 1. Oh boy. Where to start....
> 
> 2. V10 sucks so much, Ford just stuck it in Class 6 and 7 trucks. V10 sucks so much you can still get it in 450 and 550 instead of the new 6.2L. Thousands of contractors can't be wrong.
> 
> ...


The only thing that I want to prove (and have) is that you are wrong on all accounts.


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

JDiepstra;1070328 said:


> I can tell you you're not funny.


Well you're calling a pesons argument pathetic, so I thought it was pretty funny, I'm sure someone else will too! 
Hey I haven't seen you post on that thread lately either? How come?
Ok to the op, diesels are good for plowing.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

ajslands;1070330 said:


> Well you're calling a pesons argument pathetic, so I thought it was pretty funny, I'm sure someone else will too!
> Hey I haven't seen you post on that thread lately either? How come?
> Ok to the op, diesels are good for plowing.


His arguement was pathetic! Your joke might have been funny if you didn't use it in almost every thread I see you post in.

I didn't even know that thread was still going. I usually only look through the first couple pages of the New Posts.


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

JDiepstra;1070331 said:


> I usually only look through the first couple pages of the New Posts.


oh ok. 
Quick question, what page is this thread on now? Ok now this is a pathetic argument if that even. I'm going to go to bed.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

1.................


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

JDiepstra;1070329 said:


> The only thing that I want to prove (and have) is that you are wrong on all accounts.


Except when I'm right.

1. Are diesels not heavier because their internal parts are much beefier due to running high levels of boost and a high compression ratio? I'll wait.

2. We all know gas engines do not put out as much. Generally, that happens when you don't have a massive turbo charger and a high compression ratio that can withstand mountains of boost. I never tried to argue that gas engines are more powerful, I simply motioned towards the V10, which does not labor like every other gas engine to make power. 75% of available torque is available from 2000 RPMs. You don't need to wring that motor out. You're trying to make a debate where there is none.

3. Yeah, totally wrong on the fact that removing emissions equipment is illegal. I'll tell you what, I"ll personally foot the bill on a new fully loaded Lariat 6.4L diesel F-350, if you'll take a diesel, remove the DPF, then have it inspected by the authorities, and see if it passes. It ain't gonna happen. 

4. You have proved nothing. I still have yet to bring owners in here.

Debates are more fun when you have actual facts to back things up, instead of emotions and sparse thoughts conceived in your head. :waving:


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

Pinky Demon;1070336 said:


> Except when I'm right.
> 
> 1. Are diesels not heavier because their internal parts are much beefier due to running high levels of boost and a high compression ratio? I'll wait.
> 
> ...


Diesel > Gas. Every time.


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

JDiepstra;1070338 said:


> Diesel > Gas. Every time.


Debating with you is like arguing with a liberal; no matter how many facts you try to slap them with, they'll never connect because their head is already too far up their ass.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

Pinky Demon;1070341 said:


> Debating with you is like arguing with a liberal; no matter how many facts you try to slap them with, they'll never connect because their head is already too far up their ass.


I beat you over the head with a number of facts and your tried to continue your arguement as if you did not notice them. Again, please tell me how the V10 compares to my diesel and how it's mileage would as well............. not in the same ballpark. Not even in the same league.


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

JDiepstra;1070344 said:


> I beat you over the head with a number of facts and your tried to continue your arguement as if you did not notice them. Again, please tell me how the V10 compares to my diesel and how it's mileage would as well............. not in the same ballpark. Not even in the same league.


Reading is fundamental.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

Pinky Demon;1070345 said:


> Reading is fundamental.


Pinky Demon is mental.


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

JDiepstra;1070346 said:


> Pinky Demon is mental.


so are people that have the cummins is the best thing since bread was buttered and all other engins are garbage mentality.


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

tjctransport;1070392 said:


> so are people that have the cummins is the best thing since bread was buttered and all other engins are garbage mentality.


You should sleep a little longer so your brain is functioning better


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

JDiepstra;1070338 said:


> Diesel > Gas. Every time.


Does that mean a greater cost of ownership?


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

snocrete;1070414 said:


> Does that mean a greater cost of ownership?


it means greater return on investment.... business 101


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

tjctransport;1070392 said:


> so are people that have the cummins is the best thing since bread was buttered and all other engins are garbage mentality.


I suppose you have a 6.0 and think it's awesome? :laughing:


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

nope. i have a 7.3 idi with close to 500,000 miles on it.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

JDiepstra;1070446 said:


> I suppose you have a 6.0 and think it's awesome? :laughing:


I do! I think all of my diesels are awesome. All 3 brands


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Triple L;1070422 said:


> it means greater return on investment.... business 101


I agree the deisel option has advantages on many points......but its not the winning choice financially (ROI) in "every" situation.

And FYI, I took bus. 101 in college and did quite well thank you.


----------



## pvtben121 (Aug 22, 2010)

we have a 99 f350 7.3 psd with 257,000 and it plows like a champ moved 12 inches with it last year no problem.
only cons are we keep burning out the glow plug relay and the bed is rusting by the wheel wells the truck is falling apart around the engine
we have changed out the glowplugs once in all those miles and we plug it in around single digits


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

snocrete;1070526 said:


> I agree the deisel option has advantages on many points......but its not the winning choice financially (ROI) in "every" situation.
> 
> And FYI, I took bus. 101 in college and did quite well thank you.


Business 101? LMAO


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

snocrete;1070526 said:


> I agree the deisel option has advantages on many points......but its not the winning choice financially (ROI) in "every" situation.


OK you have a point here. If you have a light job and will only be needing the truck for a week you might as well get a gasser.


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

JDiepstra;1073784 said:


> OK you have a point here. If you have a light job and will only be needing the truck for a week you might as well get a gasser.




Not again...


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 12, 2009)

I've plowed with bolth gas and diesel an will never go back to gas if I can help it. 
The diesel will use about half the fuel and it's more fun to drive 
as for the wieght I have used chevy and now have all fords and don't think I would use anything without a solid axle up front, and fords dual traction beam isn't even an option imo


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

Pinky Demon;1074153 said:


> Not again...


You have no experience with any modern diesels to even contribute to the thread. Not sure why you would make such a pointless post.


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

JDiepstra;1074447 said:


> You have no experience with any modern diesels to even contribute to the thread. Not sure why you would make such a pointless post.


where abouts in michigan are you from?ussmileyflag


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

ajslands;1074468 said:


> where abouts in michigan are you from?ussmileyflag


AJ.....He is on the West Coast....Home of the Tulip....:waving:


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

No, his house is in the Kalamazoo area but his business is in the GR area. But my parents to have a place in Holland........


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

Matson Snow;1074470 said:


> AJ.....He is on the West Coast....Home of the Tulip....:waving:


You plow with a diesel right?


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

JDiepstra;1074447 said:


> You have no experience with any modern diesels to even contribute to the thread. Not sure why you would make such a pointless post.


How much experience do you have Dip..with diesels, gassers, running a business, etc????...seem a little full of yourself there big guy.

The best truck ever is a "2004.5" dodge diesel isnt it?


----------



## tom_khollman (Oct 29, 2009)

well I wont plow with anything else than a diesel, I have a duramax and it always started great and always got the job done.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

snocrete;1074524 said:


> How much experience do you have Dip..with diesels, gassers, running a business, etc????...seem a little full of yourself there big guy.
> 
> The best truck ever is a "2004.5" dodge diesel isnt it?


"Dip". Hahaha that's so cute. You are so clever. Oh and "big guy"... you are such a witty guy!


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

JDiepstra;1074545 said:


> You are so clever..... you are such a witty guy!


Thanks.:waving:


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

JDiepstra;1074447 said:


> You have no experience with any modern diesels to even contribute to the thread. Not sure why you would make such a pointless post.


I could argue with you, but why waste my time on an ignorant fanboy who refuses to stop swinging from Cummins' nuts. Besides, the thread has run it's course, moderators can we lock this?


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

JDiepstra;1074447 said:


> You have no experience with any modern diesels to even contribute to the thread. Not sure why you would make such a pointless post.


BTW Chief, that awesome Cummins diesel puts you over your front GAWR per the Boss website. Congrats, your now running around illegally because you just had to have 600 lb. ft. of torque.


----------



## jamesbgood (Aug 12, 2010)

Pinky Demon;1074572 said:


> moderators can we lock this?


well, if it does get locked I would like to thank everyone for their input on Diesel trucks, and now I know...._ Diesels *do not *suck for plowing_... :waving:


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

jamesbgood;1074600 said:


> well, if it does get locked I would like to thank everyone for their input on Diesel trucks, and now I know...._ Diesels *do not *suck for plowing_... :waving:


No, they don't. Good luck with whatever you decide to get.


----------



## Charles (Dec 21, 1999)

Yes. Pretty much worked this topic over a few times Looks like the thread starter got his question answered. Thread closed


----------

